# Solved: No internet access on Vista



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am running Windows Vista service pack 2 using my laptop - Hp Pavilion dv5-1111ea and I have a qwest actiontec gt701-wg router.
When I try to connect to the router it says connected to local only and when I diagonise the connection it says that Security policy seetings on this computer might be blocking the connection.

The following policy might need to be adjusted to allow windows to connect:
Policy Provider:Windows Firewall
Filter Name: Query User


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Try connecting with the Windows Firewall turned off.
Also, on the Advanced tab, make sure your Local Connection and /or Wireless Connection are checked to allow them through the firewall.

Two firewalls on the same machine. If you have an A/V program with built-in firewall turn off it or Windows Firewall.


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply,but it still doesn't work.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Do other stuff needing internet connection, like updates and other stuff, work normally?
And whats the message after you did what dlsayremn asked you to do?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Did some checking. Possible DNS resolution problem that can be solved by TCP/IP Stack Repair.
Try the stack repair below. May solve the issue and will not hurt.

From a JohnWill post.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7*.

Since you are making changes, you need to "Run as Administrator".
Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.
or Start, type cmd in the search window, then right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
Reboot the machine.

If that doesn't resolve the issue, post the follwing information.

Hold the Windows key and hit R, type cmd to open a command window and type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below in red surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>
PING <default_gateway_address>
PING <dns_servers>
PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 
__________________


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for replying both of you.
Firebreather: After I did that it says that there may be a problem with your DNS configuration.

dlsayremn :When i tried those in the command prompt this came up:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>netsh winsock reset catalog
The requested operation requires elevation.

C:\Users\Owner>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Global, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Interface, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Unicast Address, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Route, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Users\Owner>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Then when I tried the second step this happened.
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.actdsltmp

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-17-DD-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e07a:7bc:8458:bd36%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10 August 2011 08:08:32
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 August 2011 17:33:10
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184558635
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-55-68-1B-00-23-8B-5F-84-67

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : internet.vodafone.com.mt
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-5F-84-67
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.domain.actdsltmp
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.internet.vodafone.com.mt
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.0.4

Pinging 192.168.0.4 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.4: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.4: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.4: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.4: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.4:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Owner>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Birt1996 said:


> Firebreather: After I did that it says that there may be a problem with your DNS configuration.


Try Changing the primary and secondary DNS addresses to either of the following:

1. the OpenDNS servers: 208.67.222.222, and 208.67.220.220 
or 
2. Google's DNS servers: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

Does it help?


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

I would change the primary and secondary DNS addresses of IPv4 or IPv6?I tried changing the one of IPv4 but then when I diagonise it says the same thing .Cannot communicate with DNS Server (e.g 208.67.222.222)


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Can you access the modem/router's GUI using 192.169.0.1 from your browser?

C:\Users\Owner>netsh winsock reset catalog
_The requested operation requires elevation_. You are not running as administrator.

When you do the TCP/IP Stack Repair you need to use "Run as Administrator" for Command Prompt?

Click Start
Type CMD in the search box
RIGHT Click on CMD under Programs in the Search Results box.
Click on "Run as administrator" in the menu that comes up.

See shot below.


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

i will post if it worked later on as i will be a bit busy next day.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:This is what we know about that Atheros adapter.Boils down to two possibilities :
Encryption and or driver issue.
I think both of those are covered below.
Courtesy of ETAF and Terrynet on the Networking Forum:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007 
We have recently been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapters over the last few months, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.

Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
--- Please post back here if that works or does not work.

Here are a number of possible solutions

--- 1) In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters.

--- 2) Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, as some manufactures, appear to now have a working driver available. 
Toshiba - update has worked for some PCs
HP The latest HP Atheros driver dated Sept 2010 has fixed the issue - so check the driver date, However, that does NOT apply to all HPs / Compaqs machines
- the poster did an online scan for driver updates on the HP website here HP Product Detection which resulted in a solution. Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm - Tech Support Guy Forums

If you can post the Make and EXACT model of your PC here, along with the windows version you have and we will see if we can find the driver and will post a link as a reply here.

--- 3) On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

--- 4) A few posters here with the same issue have found that the driver from this site ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows resolved the issue
http://www.atheros.cz/
Threads are here 
Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!) - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/983081-solved-public-network-access-local.html
Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700 - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/981134-solved-netgear-wndr3700-incompatibilty-w.html
Solved: Local connection only when connected to secured wirless - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/988283-solved-local-connection-only-when.html
Solved: Unidentified Network - Tech Support Guy Forums
Unidentified Network
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/984731-solved-unidentified-network.html

I do NOT know anything about the site mentioned ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows
http://www.atheros.cz/

However, if you do decide to try the driver, Please let us know the outcome

Direct link to the drivers are below
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

AR5007
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=21&system=3
Although this driver has shown up in BSODs (Blue Screen Of Death) on Vista SP2 systems, usually conflicting with updated Vista OS drivers like netio.sys, tcpip.sys and other networking related drivers.

AR5007EG
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=3

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you think buying a new router will actually solve the problem?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I don't recall saying that.


----------

